# OFA Certification



## kazza2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm a little confused about OFA certification. Is it required for both the dam and sire? I thought I had heard that it was more important for the sire, as HD was passed down from the male side. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is important for both parents as the inheritance of HD is very complex and not simple like coat color. The more information you have on the history of HD in the relatives (including brothers, sisters, grandparents, etc. ) the better.


----------



## kazza2 (Oct 3, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> It is important for both parents as the inheritance of HD is very complex and not simple like coat color. The more information you have on the history of HD in the relatives (including brothers, sisters, grandparents, etc. ) the better.


Thanks jocoyn. The mother of the puppy I've placed a deposit on is supposed to be OFA prelim certified, but I don't know anything about the father. The breeder has a very good reputation, so I'm sure it will be fine; I just want to have all the facts.

Thank you for confirming that I should get more information.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would definitely inquire with the breeder on OFA certs for BOTH parents, as well as what the breeder knows about hip and elbow statistics in their close relatives, parents, siblings, previous offspring, etc... Truthfully I don't think any breeder with a "good reputation" would be breeding a female with only prelims and a male without anything.

HD and ED are very complex and having parents certified as free of dysplasia is not a guarantee that the puppies won't have problems. However it does significantly reduce the chances of problems in the puppies, especially if the status of other relatives is taken into consideration. No good breeder breeds without knowing the hip and elbow status of both parents, and prelims are not the same as official certification.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I thought I had heard that it was more important for the sire, as HD was passed down from the male side.


At one time the sexist notion that males were largely responsible for inheritance was prevalent regarding dogs, horses, & probably people, pigs & cattle. This was utterly ridiculous & counter productive to good breeding.

I agree that you want OFA (or comparable testing) for both dam & sire as well as family history on both sides of the family. This is important not only for hips, but also for general health & longevity. Prelims per se don't bother me. Although it undoubtedly happens, I've never seen prelims go from passing to fail. Additionally, I know of breeders that will breed from prelims who have an overall better track record for hd than breeders who breed only from final results. In choosing a pup I'm 'results driven' & I want healthy hips regardless of how the breeder ultimately achieves that. (Paying close attention to the extended family history has a lot to do with it, imo). I believe the Germans certify hips as early as 1yr rather than 2, yet nobody seems to be insisting the testing needs to be repeated to be breed worthy. Additionally, PennHip tests as young as 4 mo, again with overall good results that people aren't quibbling with or demanding repeat testing. 

Personally, I'd be unlikely to get a pup from dogs with only prelims b/c I want the parents to be at least 3 yr old, & 4-6 is (imo) even better. I like to see what the parents are producing prior to making a decision, preferably from several litters. IF the dog/bitch is past 2 I want to see final OFAs b/c I do expect good breeders to follow through & get the 'official' results in the database much as I expect AKC registration even though it doesn't personally impact me since I don't show or do sports.

Good breeders consistently produce healthy, sound, long lived dogs with character, personality & exemplary temperaments. Breeders who don't consistently produce such dogs will never be especially 'good' imo regardless of the honors & awards they receive or the reputation they enjoy.


----------

